# modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia... on boot

## rabcor

I get this 

```
*Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko) no such device

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko) no such device

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko) no such device

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/3.3.8-gentoo/video/nvidia.ko) no such device
```

when i try to boot.

This started happened after i changed my make.conf's VIDEO_CARD="nvidia" (from nouveau)

and ran "emerge xorg-drivers"

i'm rather lost in what my next step should be. my real card is nvidia GTX-670

----------

## mvaterlaus

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" implies that you want to use the closed source drivers. so you have to disable the nouveau drivers in the kernel and emerge the apropriate nvidia-drivers. you can find out which is the apropriate one in the gentoo wiki [1].

[1]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## rabcor

 *mvaterlaus wrote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" implies that you want to use the closed source drivers. so you have to disable the nouveau drivers in the kernel and emerge the apropriate nvidia-drivers. you can find out which is the apropriate one in the gentoo wiki [1].
> 
> [1]http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

 

Yes that is precisely what i want.

I read through that guide, i don't think it told me to disable the nouveau drivers in my kernel however... i'll try doing that...

Compiling without nouveau direct rendering support... compiled (Note: not finding any vesa vga framebuffer support either, asi  thought about adding that cus it said so in that guide might help)

rebooting... no error (but my resolution is stuck to low)

(re) emerging nvidia-drivers

rebooting...

That didn't fix it, i am still getting the same error =( only thing thats different now is that my resolution is low, which does not exactly improve my situation, i'd rather just have a little error.

Edit: Thanks for putting me on the right track (deleting kernel support for nouveau), and thanks to Chiitoo's comment in this thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7149712.html#7149712 I figured out how to make this work. i added in 

I had to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add

```
Section "Device"

  Identifier "nVidia Inc. GTX-670" (can be anything)

  Driver     "nvidia"

EndSection
```

and then my X-server started working again which was my initial goal anyways. to make it work again with the closed-source nvidia drivers.

----------

## mvaterlaus

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> rebooting... no error (but my resolution is stuck to low) 

 

if you still have this problem, try out uvesafb [1] as framebuffer for setting your resolution for the booting console. you have to emerge v86d and put path to the v86d initramfs in your kernel under initial initramfs. note that you don't need splashutils, it is only for displaying some images, when your machine is booting.

[1]http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

## dmpogo

 *rabcor wrote:*   

> I get this 
> 
> ```
> *Waiting for uevents to be processed ...
> 
> ...

 

Did you compile nvidia-drivers excatly for the kernel version that you are running ?   That is, did you emerge nvidia-drivers when your /usr/src/linux was pointing to the right kernel ?

----------

